# Crab Apple same as Regular Apple?



## mquick74 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey y'all - I am wondering if slicing up a crab apple tree would be the same (flavor) taste as what is typically labeled as 'apple' wood chips or chunks that you find in stores??  I have a chance to get some crab apple wood, but I'm not sure it would be the right taste so I wanted to be sure before I get into all the work.

Thanks!!


----------



## tropics (Feb 3, 2015)

mquick74 said:


> Hey y'all - I am wondering if slicing up a crab apple tree would be the same (flavor) taste as what is typically labeled as 'apple' wood chips or chunks that you find in stores??  I have a chance to get some crab apple wood, but I'm not sure it would be the right taste so I wanted to be sure before I get into all the work.
> 
> Thanks!!


check here the search bar brought this up.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=crab+apple


----------



## mquick74 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the tip, didn't try that first!  Looks like it would basically be the same taste, looking forward to it!


----------



## themule69 (Feb 3, 2015)

It taste the same. Just remember to let it season then smoke away.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## tropics (Feb 3, 2015)

Good smoking remember to age it


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 3, 2015)

Apple is one of the fruit woods that can be used without seasoning it if you are using chips and/or chunks. I have used unseasoned apple and crab apple in the past, it gives you sweet smelling TBS.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 3, 2015)

cliffcarter said:


> Apple is one of the fruit woods that can be used without seasoning it if you are using chips and/or chunks. I have used unseasoned apple and crab apple in the past, it gives you sweet smelling TBS. Thumbs Up



Really?   Thats good to know.  You can use it right off of the tree?


----------



## gary s (Feb 3, 2015)

It will be  great   good flavor

Gary


----------



## fwismoker (Feb 3, 2015)

Seasoning wood chunks for smoking is not as important as it is for sick burners.  

Chunks in line via minion method dry out very fast


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 4, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Really? Thats good to know. You can use it right off of the tree?


Yes, excellent smoke.


----------

